# Kostelose Korten



## Alimer (12 Oktober 2016)

Bin ich fluechteling und wil eine diese 50.000 Karten
http://www.teltarif.de/yourfone-sim-karten-aktion-fluechtlinge/news/61421.html
Wo kan ich bekomme ?


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2016)

Da mußt Du Dich an Yourfone wenden

>>>>>   https://www.yourfone.de/contact#MyForm


----------



## BenTigger (12 Oktober 2016)

yourfone hat 50 000 SIM-Karten samt Prepaid-Tarif für die Integration von Flüchtlingen zur Verfügung gestellt. Wie wir bereits berichtet haben, werden 20 000 SIM-Karten an den Deutschen Caritasverband und 30 000 SIM-Karten an das Deutsche Rote Kreuz gehen. Der mögliche Startschuss dafür soll in den kommenden ein bis zwei Wochen erfolgen. Zuvor sind noch einige logistische Abstimmungen durchzuführen. Abhängig vom Erfolg der Aktion und der Nachfrage ist yourfone auch nicht davon abgeneigt, noch mehr SIM-Karten zu spenden. Interessant ist nun, wie man die SIM-Karten unter den Flüchtlingen verteilen möchte und welche Voraussetzungen diese dafür erfüllen müssen.

Wie uns Roberto Alborino (Referatsleiter Migration und Integration im Deutschen Caritasverband) im Gespräch mitgeteilt hat, will man die Prepaid-SIM-Karten koordiniert verteilen. So hat man sich dazu entschlossen, die SIM-Karten nur den Flüchtlingen zu geben, die eine große Chance haben, in Deutschland Bleiberecht zu erhalten. Zudem gehen die SIM-Karten an die Erstaufnahmeeinrichtungen in den Beratungsstellen und werden von den Sozialarbeitern einzeln verteilt. Dabei werden die Prepaid-SIM-Karten je nach Bedarf an die bundesweiten Erstaufnahmeeinrichtungen geschickt. Laut Alborino gebe es zum Beispiel in Essen eine große Nachfrage.

*Flüchtling muss Registrierung der SIM-Karten zustimmen*
Asylsuchende, die eine SIM-Karte erhalten können, müssen für die Nutzung dieser einer Registrierung zustimmen. Denn nach dem Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) gibt es die Verpflichtung, zu jeder SIM-Karte die Personendaten und Adresse aufzunehmen. Für Asylsuchende ohne Ausweispapiere gibt es nun eine neue Ausnahmeregelung von BNetzA, BMWi und BMI.

Hat der Flüchtling der Registrierung zugestimmt, dann erhält dieser nach drei Monaten eine Info-SMS in seiner Sprache, in der der Asylsuchende dazu aufgefordert wird, sich erneut zu registrieren, damit er die SIM-Karte weiterhin nutzen kann. Der entsprechende Nachweis muss in Form einer neuen Bescheinigung über die Meldung Asylsuchender oder eine Aufenthaltsgestattung im Zusammenhang mit der Asylantragstellung erbracht werden.


----------



## Qualifiz (3 November 2016)

und warum bekommen nur flüchtlinge solche karten und nicht jeder ?


----------



## Hippo (3 November 2016)

Frag Yourfone ...


----------



## Drösl (6 November 2016)

Ich finds halt schlimm dass die schon wieder mal besser behandelt werden als wir jemals.


----------



## BenTigger (7 November 2016)

Wie, dass ist doch kein Problem, dass du auch ne Karte bekommen kannst.
musst nur nach Syrien Reisen, Staatsbürgerschaft beantragen, nach Aleppo ziehen, Bomben, Schrapnelle und Kugeln um die Ohren fliegen lassen, dann ohne FamilIe hungrig  schwimmend durchs Mittelmeer ziehen und nach Deutschland wandern.
Dann kannst du sicherlich auch so eine Telefonkarte bekomme..
Aber du hast Recht, warum sollen wir im Wohlstand schwebenden, vollgefressen im warmen Wohnzimmer vorm Fernseher sitzenden Sesselpupser, nicht auch noch eine kostenlose Telefonkarte bekommen?

Hmmm... ich habe gestern einen Deutschen gesehen, der hat ´nem Obdachlosen einen Euro gegeben. Nächstes Mal werde ich zu ihm gehen und auch einen Euro verlangen.
wie kann er dem was geben und mir nicht. Sauerei.


----------

